

Statistical Modeling to Find Olympic Cheaters - lbo
http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20120810-dispelling-olympian-doubts

======
ColinWright

        BBC Future (international version)
    
        We're sorry but this site is not accessible
        from the UK as it is part of our international
        service and is not funded by the licence fee.

